# Maria Theresia von Paradis (1759-1824)



## robert newman (Oct 4, 2006)

In the last years of her life when asked why she had not made more effort to publish her many musical compositions ((which had been hugely well received in public performance by Vienna, Paris, and London from around the age of 16 onwards) she replied -

_"Would male fellow artists/composers withdraw from me if I, as a woman-and especially as a blind woman, dared to compete with them?"_

Maria Theresia von Paradis 1759-1824 - (Blind Virtuoso Pianist and Composer)

Source - "Women & Music : A History" Author: Pendle, Karin Publication: Bloomington Indiana University Press, 1991.


----------



## robert newman (Oct 4, 2006)

I opened this thread on the virtually unknown female pianist and composer Maria Theresia von Paradis for a number of reasons. First, I'd like to post on her life and career (leading up to a special series of posts on her musical achievements by the end of the year). Second, because when she was first mentioned by me here on this forum the question was asked_ 'Who the hell is Maria von Paradis - who the hell is Luchesi' _? etc. Third because von Paradis had the physical disadvantage of blindness virtually all her life and happened to be in a profession largely dominated by men - a fact she modestly downplayed near the end of her life.. And finally because, in fact, her achievements in music were so great and her life experience so unusual that nobody could possibly object to her having her own thread here. (I hope).

As to the proliferation of threads, well, several have closed already or are withering on the vine (including one listed by Leporello that I did not actually start) and I myself will make no more. This coming Monday I will start to be busy on other things and cannot post here so often - until I finish a promised series of posts on the true origin of the Mozart piano concertos - by the end of this year. This is now my priority.

I may post from time to time on this thread.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

All off-topic replies have been deleted.


----------

